# help! my car is DYING



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

Hi. I drive an 87 pulsar with the ca16de. this past summer, I changed the ignition module because it was defective. Anyway, tonight I was driving out to the ski hill, which involves driving up a really steep hill (after descending a huge hill, it's a valley, and I was about halfway up when my car just crapped out, so i immediately turned around, and was extremely lucky to make it back up to the top so I could get home. It felt as if only 2 cylinders were firing, because at every red light i had to keep the revs high just so that the car wouldn't stall. 

Anyway, I got home and listened to it running in the garage, and the engine ( or some component thereof) is clicking and when it does this, the engine seems to sound more like it's going to die, but then it creeps back up, and then there's more clicking again. Even at the highest point, the car idles at ~500rpm. It has run fine all day and I have no clue as to why this has happened. My *guess* is some fuel system component, but I really have no idea. If anyone could provide insight, that would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance!

edit: the clicking is not in any particular pattern, it just clicks randomly, a cluster of clicks every few seconds and a few in between...


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Try pulling the coil covers and see if you are shooting spark out the side somewhere. The clicking may be one or more of the coils arcing to ground. If this is the case then one or more cylinders would not be getting spark and you would only be running on the cylinders with good coils.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

ok

immediately after posting this, I went out and changed the spark plugs and cleaned the coils. Cylinder 3 doesn't fire. Tomorrow, i'm going to switch the coilpacks from cylinder 3 and 4, to determine whether it is the coilpack or something else.

thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

allright, I changed the coilpacks between cylinders 3 and 4 today, and cylinder 3 still doesn't fire. I did a compression test, and it is compressing properly. After removing the spark plug again, it was wet with gas but hadn't been sparked. Now I'm stuck. I have no idea what to think is wrong, because nothing's really happened like this before. I would be led to the ignition module, but I just changed that this past summer, and I would hope that it hasnt already been fried.

So, does anyone have any other ideas? I really have no idea what to do.

any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

wish i could help more but soaked plugs tend to remind me of a bad o2 sensor, telling the ECU to give the engine WAY to much gas in any rpm range, leading to constant misfiring and terrible gas milage.


----------



## cliff7080 (Dec 9, 2003)

*Plugs*

You changed the coils between 3 and 4. But did you change the SPARK PLUGS between 3 and 4? are you sure it's not just a bad spark plug in 3?




spelch said:


> allright, I changed the coilpacks between cylinders 3 and 4 today, and cylinder 3 still doesn't fire. I did a compression test, and it is compressing properly. After removing the spark plug again, it was wet with gas but hadn't been sparked. Now I'm stuck. I have no idea what to think is wrong, because nothing's really happened like this before. I would be led to the ignition module, but I just changed that this past summer, and I would hope that it hasnt already been fried.
> 
> So, does anyone have any other ideas? I really have no idea what to do.
> 
> any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

cliff7080 said:


> You changed the coils between 3 and 4. But did you change the SPARK PLUGS between 3 and 4? are you sure it's not just a bad spark plug in 3?


yeah, i'm quite sure - I changed the spark plugs immediately after the problem occured.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Well, if the coils are good then I'd start looking at the wires/connector from the ignitor to No. 3 coil. Check for a short or broken wire.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

-update- tonight I replaced the oxygen sensor, ($90) and I took the electrical tape off of the plug wires leading to cylinder 3, and it all looks good.

the 02 sensor made a great difference, the car runs much better *but* cylinder 3 still doesn't fire. However, it feels like it's firing whenever I hit about 4000 rpm, because the car suddenly starts putting out a lot of power and feels great, but when I slow back down it's obvious that the cylinder isn't firing.

any insight? kinda clueless over here.

thanks again!


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Throttle position sensor?? Do you have a tach or something you can connect to coil 3 to see if it is actually missing?


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

*Spark tester*

I've seeing an spark tester.... its like a spark plug but with an aligator clip so you can attach it to a good ground, connect the coilpacks to the "spark tester" and ask for someone to turn the car on, you actually can SEE if there's spark at the 3rd cylinder.

I guess Pep Boy's or Autozone may have these tester, or you can "make" your own one.

I don't have any experience with coilpacks so this is the only way I think you could check how the spark behaves (???) in that 3rd charmed cylinder

Good LUCK and please post what happened

:thumbup:


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

minute rice sentra said:


> Throttle position sensor?? Do you have a tach or something you can connect to coil 3 to see if it is actually missing?


well, i switched the coilpacks between cyl. 3 and 4 and it still doesn't fire, if that's what you mean.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

i meant you need a way to be possitive #3 isn't firing. By "Throttle position sensor??", i meant maybe that needs to be adjusted if the car only has power in a particular rpm range, just a guess.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

ok, that sounds like something that might help. do you know how to adjust it? i'm gonna guess it's on the throttle somewhere...


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I haven't really had a chance to tear into my CA yet so i can't guarantee my info is correct, but it should be on the side of the throttle body opposite from the throttle cable. There should be a couple of screws holding it in place, loosen them and turn the TPS body to adjust(I don't know the specifics but I'm sure someone on here does) and i would somehow take note or mark the position of the body before adjusting (in case it gets worse when you move it), and there should be continuity between certain wires at certain positions. yeah not much help, huh.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

Well, I looked around in there for the sensor, but i guess what i've decided to do is take it into the dealership and have it diagnosed. I've never really messed around with sensors or anything like that, and i dont want to tamper because the car is still quite drivable. thanks for the help though, and ill keep posting about it


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

cool, let us know what they think about your prob.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

funniest thing.. i left work tonight and when only 3 cyl are firing, you gotta rev a little before you start from 0 or else it groggles or stalls. anyway, i reved up a little and my tires actually peeled, and then for about 2 minutes after that it was obvious that all 4 were firing. then it stopped. so im gonna run a little injector cleaner through before i take it in.. hopefully save some $$ and get this garbage dealt with


----------



## a_stupid_box (Nov 16, 2003)

spelch said:


> <snip> so im gonna run a little injector cleaner through before i take it in.. hopefully save some $$ and get this garbage dealt with


Indeed, the simple solutions are usually where it's at. Be sure to check up on your jank to make sure the injector cleaner won't damage it... not too healthy for some engines...


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

well, i took my car to the dealership and 45 minutes and 60 bucks later, they told me I have a bad coilpack. I'm gonna fool around with them today, but I don't think this is right because i switched them and the same cylinder didn't fire... but i havent tried since I changed the oxygen sensor. Beyond that, they said replacing the ignition module and ecu sometimes fixes it, but they can't be tested and it's a guessing game, an expensive guessing game. So, if anyone has any thoughts on this, please feel free to post 'em


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I pm'ed you!


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

thanks! i bought an ignition module as well as coilpacks / wiring off ebay. When I get them and stick them in i'll let you know what happens


----------

